

We’re Still Building Disqus - dctrwatson
https://medium.com/disqus-words/we-re-still-building-disqus-72c4acd05c81

======
ta0967
_Forums, or message boards, were a big part of why, growing up, the Internet
was such a magical place to me. It was a place that existed next to the real
world; one where I was able to be different versions of myself (depending on
what I was into at the time) in a way that wasn’t easy to do offline. I loved
it._

If I understand Disqus correctly, it's a tool to take away the possibility to
be different versions of themselves from today's teenagers. Mental flexibility
of this guy...

------
untilHellbanned
I admire the persistence and vision of the Disqus team. They are exactly what
the internet needs.

I like the concept behind Disqus's new homepage. I also like many parts of its
new aesthetics (colors, freshness). My critique (and trust me I know how hard
web dev is) is that the new homepage is pretty visually overwhelming and yet
bland. Its too much like Asana / an airplane cockpit.

I know Disqus has tons of features. I'm just not sure showing a new user all
10,000 of them when they first visit the site is what you want to be doing.

